# We're having our baby girl today



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

At Women's Hospital right now. Dr says baby is ready to come out so they're going to proceed w next step of the induction process. Hopefully today or maybe tomorrow baby Angelica Shieh will be born. 

For BCA old-timers, posting my baby announcements on the forum is a tradition, although this time I waited till we're at the hospital and not just before we head out, lol.


----------



## Oscarlover (Nov 10, 2016)

Congratulations, hope all goes well! I was at the woman's hospital yesterday pressure washing haha


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats Anthony and Irene! I’m sure the girls will enjoy their new sibling too! It didn’t happen until you share some pictures.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to BCA baby Angelica Shieh


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Congrats Anthony


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome to the world, baby Angelica!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations Anthony and Irene !


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful baby girl. Congrats


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Congratulations Shieh family!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

another beautiful girl for you and Irene. going to keep trying till you get a boy?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Home now w our baby girl


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey congrats guys, she is beautiful!!!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

You now have a larger troop of little women around you!

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

Congrats Anthony and Irene!


----------

